# pas de port SD, comment lire mes photos ?



## drfloyd (20 Octobre 2009)

Je vais me payer le nouveau macbook mais il n'y a pas de port SD

Comment je fais pour lire mes photos ?????? Une clé USB avec port SD ???? :mouais:


----------



## Flibust007 (21 Octobre 2009)

Avec le câble usb qui relie ton appareil à l'ordi.
Ou avec un lecteur de cartes sd branché en usb.


----------



## drfloyd (21 Octobre 2009)

Avec le câble usb qui relie ton appareil à l'ordi.
> bonjour le coté pratique :mouais: des cables en 2009 sur Mac......


Ou avec un lecteur de cartes sd branché en usb. 
> ca coute combien un lecteur SD pour Mac ?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2009)

drfloyd a dit:


> bonjour le coté pratique :mouais: des cables en 2009 sur Mac......



mouais :mouais:
tu le savais en l'achetant non ? 

Cela dit, je préfère de loin cette solution ! tu évites les aller retour de la carte de l'appareil vers l'ordi ! 




drfloyd a dit:


> > ca coute combien un lecteur SD pour Mac ?



le même prix qu'un lecteur pour PC


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Certaines cartes SD sont vendues avec un adaptateur USB.
Sinon tu peux aussi regarder du côté des cartes SD WiFi vendue sous le nom Eye-Fi (on les trouve maintenant en france).
Plus de cable et dès que ton appraiel photo est à proximité de ton réseau WiFI, les photos sont automatiquement envoyées sur ton Mac (voire directement intégrées à ta bibliothèque iPhoto)

Il y a un test publié par MAcGeneration


----------



## drfloyd (21 Octobre 2009)

Franchement ca leur coutait quoi de mettre un port SD, 1 de plus sur le prix de la machine ? 

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Il faudrait demander au Saint Steve. Ses apôtres n'ont pas la réponse  

Je pense que c'est juste pour différencier le Macbook du premier pro car il n'y a plus beaucoup de différences entre eux deux.


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Pourquoi ajouter un port aussi spécifique qu'un port SD???
Un port USB est tout de même beaucoup plus polyvalent et un adaptateur usb lecteur de carte SD ne te coûte rien (il est fourni avec la plupart des cartes SD).... je ne vois pas le problème!






Au moins, le jour où tu passes d'une carte SD à une microSD ou à une carte XD ou autre.... tu prends l'adaptateur USB adapté et tu peux toujours lire ta carte.

Alors qu'avec un port SD intégré, tu es condamné à rester sur des cartes mémoires SD!


 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Il faudrait demander au Saint Steve. Ses apôtres n'ont pas la réponse
> 
> Je pense que c'est juste pour différencier le Macbook du premier pro car il n'y a plus beaucoup de différences entre eux deux.



il y a des Macs Pro avec lecteur de carte SD intégré?


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Je voulais dire MacBook Pro.

Ils ont un lecteur de cartes.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2009)

drfloyd a dit:


> Avec le câble usb qui relie ton appareil à l'ordi.
> > bonjour le coté pratique :mouais: des cables en 2009 sur Mac......




C'est vrai qu'un petit câble utilisé uniquement le temps de transférer les photos , c'est d'une laideur, difficile à gérer etc... etc... etc....

En outre c'est vrai que mettre un lecteur SD, c'est très utile pour ceux qui utilisent des compact flash ou d'autres cartes. 


La solution t'a été donnée, soit tu utilises le câble (c'est ce que je fais et comme cela a été mentionné, cela m'évite de sortir la carte SD de l'APN lorsque je veux transférer mes photos et ce n'est pas plus mal ...) soit tu investis dans un petit lecteur de cartes, ça ne coûte pas la peau des fesses. Mais l'utilisation du câble n'est franchement pas un problème.


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

ah désolé... j'avais pas vu d'autant que j'ai un MacBook Pro depuis janvier et il n'a pas de lecteur SD mais un port ExpressCard. C'est donc récent (d'ailleurs en allant vérifier, j'ai vu que le nouvel iMac en a un aussi)


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'un petit câble utilisé uniquement le temps de transférer les photos , c'est d'une laideur, difficile à gérer etc... etc... etc....
> 
> En outre c'est vrai que mettre un lecteur SD, c'est très utile pour ceux qui utilisent des compact flash ou d'autres cartes.



Ou les cartes XD car Olympus se moque de nous en faisant son propre format 

Enfin vu que c'est pas mon APN mais celui de mes parents...

Mes photos je les télécharge en Bluetooth depuis le phone


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> il y a des Macs Pro avec lecteur de carte SD intégré?





DarkMoineau a dit:


> ..Mes photos je les télécharge en Bluetooth depuis le phone



y'a des gsm qui font des photos 

ah mince ....


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Bah jamais que 2Mpix mais je fais pas bcp de photos


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'a des gsm qui font des photos
> 
> ah mince ....



wahou! y'a bien 10 ans que j'avais pas vu employer le terme gsm.... 
(moi aussi je sais me moquer  )


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> wahou! y'a bien 10 ans que j'avais pas vu employer le terme gsm....
> (moi aussi je sais me moquer  )



ah oui mais non

ça c'est à cause de la différence de latitude

ici, en gelbique, un portable c'est avant tout un laptop

et un téléphone portable, c'est un gsm

et un texto (mwarf), c'est un sms

point barre

naméo


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

Je m'immisce ici un court instant pour signaler qu'il y a deux ans, j'ai acquis, pour une dizaine d'&#8364; au supermarché du coin, un adaptateur universel qui me permet de relier aux ports USB de mes Mac des cartes mémoires d'une cinquantaine de formats différents. Bien sûr, ça n'est pas une clé à proprement parler, car il se branche au moyen d'un câble d'une quinzaine de cm, mais bon, même avec un lappe taupe belge, ça doit rester utilisable !


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

oui mais non... notre nouvel ami est allergique aux cables!
Mais il n'a pas répondu sur la suggestion d'utiliser une carte SD WiFi (EyeFi) dans son appareil photo ...


----------

